# MN Deer MUZZLELOADER Forcast????



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anyone in MN think that this weekend, November 25th and on will be any good????

Any new weather to move the deer???

Or more sightings then usual???

Happy Thanksgiving.

Thanks,
:sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

were i hunt the deer have been moving good i took a big doe today with my bow good luck muzzeloadin let me no if u get 1 as i will let u no :sniper:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

With the snow in the forecast with the cold weather it should make for an interesting hunt. I will be out bowhunting. They seem to have settled down quite a bit in this part of the state from the rifle season. The cold should bring them out during the day more and tracking should be quite a bit easier. Good luck! :beer:


----------

